# hi all and can you help



## galileo (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm new to the forum having bought a house near chieti. We live in scotland, between edinburgh and Glasgow. My family has come to love Italy, having hoildayed there many times. I urgently need the services of a good quality engineer and/or builder to help us get things moving with our renovation. Any suggestions or recommendations of possible contacts would be really welcomed. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

hi there yes i have a contact number for a builder i plan to use in september and think his quotes were good and i was encouraged by meeting him but i don't think i can give you details on this board so until you have enough posts to use the pm system i can't give you the information. get back to me if you want to know the info. p.s. i worked in falkirk for two years and loved the place and the people were so friendly.(i'm originally from glasgow) best wishes


galileo said:


> I'm new to the forum having bought a house near chieti. We live in scotland, between edinburgh and Glasgow. My family has come to love Italy, having hoildayed there many times. I urgently need the services of a good quality engineer and/or builder to help us get things moving with our renovation. Any suggestions or recommendations of possible contacts would be really welcomed. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## galileo (Aug 2, 2010)

*thanks*



sheilamarsco said:


> hi there yes i have a contact number for a builder i plan to use in september and think his quotes were good and i was encouraged by meeting him but i don't think i can give you details on this board so until you have enough posts to use the pm system i can't give you the information. get back to me if you want to know the info. p.s. i worked in falkirk for two years and loved the place and the people were so friendly.(i'm originally from glasgow) best wishes



Thanks. I live in Bathgate and we bought an old house last October. The renovation is moving too slowly and costs are rocketing - proving difficult now to completely trust those presently working on the house. If possible, i would welcome that info since I may have to make important decisions soon. Perhaps if I could provide my email address?
John


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

yes no problem though i don't know if the admin people will allow that on some forums they delete any personal details for security reasons. if you can't just post some replies until you have i think 5 postings and then you can pm me.



galileo said:


> Thanks. I live in Bathgate and we bought an old house last October. The renovation is moving too slowly and costs are rocketing - proving difficult now to completely trust those presently working on the house. If possible, i would welcome that info since I may have to make important decisions soon. Perhaps if I could provide my email address?
> John


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes we delete all personal contact details.. 
After 5 posts the personal message facility comes into use.

Maiden


----------



## galileo (Aug 2, 2010)

*thanks*



sheilamarsco said:


> yes no problem though i don't know if the admin people will allow that on some forums they delete any personal details for security reasons. if you can't just post some replies until you have i think 5 postings and then you can pm me.


I'll make a couple more posts then pm you. I'm truly grateful for any help you can provide.
J


----------

